# Employee pay rate



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I will be hiring some new employees this year, experience a must with snow plowing and running trucks etc.

Pay rates not to exceed $15.00 an hour based on experience.

They are running my equipment only 

To high to low?

Any thoughts?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Low.......


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

In Baltimore its any where from 12-18 an hour


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

my contractor pays his guys 18 an hour to use his trucks


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Good in my area.... shovelers are about the same also in my area


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Too low...


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

my key guys make near $20 and I've been told that's even low compared to some of my competitors. but that's also my most important guys. some of the "i just want to operate and not make any decisions" guys make less


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

To low. I understand Chicago is a different market, but I'm paying $20-$30 an hour to drive one of my trucks and $65 an hour, and up, for a sub with his own truck.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

about right for around here our range is $13-$18/hour operating my equipment


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm paying $15/hr. $30/hr to drive?! I'll sell off and come drive for that rate. No headaches @ $30/hr. WOW


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Pushin 2 Please;1066001 said:


> To low. I understand Chicago is a different market, but I'm paying $20-$30 an hour to drive one of my trucks and $65 an hour, and up, for a sub with his own truck.


WOW! Is everyone paying that in your area? Its a better deal to operate your trucks then.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

chs1993;1066008 said:


> WOW! Is everyone paying that in your area? Its a better deal to operate your trucks then.


Everyone? No..... As far as know, to drive somebody else's truck, average is between $15-$20 an hour. Some do pay there main driver(s), $25-$30 an hour.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Im gonna go with the $15 an hour, they will be driving, but also shoveling. When I told them part time work at $15 an hour, there was no questions asked.

They do however have other part time jobs so it all works out.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Pushin 2 Please;1066001 said:


> To low. I understand Chicago is a different market, but I'm paying $20-$30 an hour to drive one of my trucks and $65 an hour, and up, for a sub with his own truck.


Same pay around here. But subs get alittle more.


----------



## matter (Aug 22, 2009)

i pay my drivers 25, i haven't had to replace one yet, and all shovelers get 15,


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

pay whatever they are worth to you. can't price good, quality help. found that out as we grew substantially over the past couple of years.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

drives start out 12-15 a hour depending on experiance. shovlers start @ 17 a hour.


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

$25 here. Not only are you paying them to work, but also to wake up in the middle of the night and go out in the worst weather of the year. Beside that, happy workers work hard and don't want to get replaced, they realize at $25 there is a bunch of replacements just waiting to take thier job.


----------

